# Cow Chow grass



## DSGregoryFarms (Dec 27, 2014)

New here and looking forward to having another outlet to learn from experiences.

I am curious if anyone has tried the perennial grass everyone here calls Cow Chow. Had a request for some and am curious about personal experiences with it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome dsgregory....ain't never heard of it but that don't mean nothin must be a local thing....down here it's called Tift85, but I doubt that's what you're talking about. But that would be a good name for it I suppose....I don't know, my dogs turn their nose up at Dog Chow, got em on a cheap brand and they love it.......some one in your area will chime in shortly with some info on Cow Chow I'm sure......

Welcome to haytalk,


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Maybe here 

http://www.caverndalefarms.com/sorghum-sudangrass.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmmmm, you say it is a perennial? I am not aware of it.....maybe some of our seed sales people have heard of it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Yea could not find any type of perennial for Cow Chow but the link above looks interesting for an annual Sudan.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

rajela, may have the answer.

BUT he is too far north to be able to grow Tifton 85. I do not believe T-85 will grow in TN let alone in KY

Realize that down here Coastal Bermudagrass is the perennial grass that all others are compared to.

Then Tifton 85 was introduced and it will out & will out yield Coastal by a third more. Which is always of interest.

One ton of T 85 will produce more animal production by another 25%.

It does not produce viable seed and must be reproduced Vegetatively. A little difficult to get started, but when it starts to spread it is a true wonder.

There is a seeded grass that is or was all the rage called TIFF. I believe it is an annual.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to another Kentuckian.

Haven't heard of Cow Chow but think it might be the link rajela posted.

Are you looking to bale dry, wrap, or graze?

Shelia


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

hay wilson in TX said:


> There is a seeded grass that is or was all the rage called TIFF. I believe it is an annual.


I think the seeded grass you're referring to is "Teff". In my area Jiggs is the Bermuda grass that most of my neighbors are sprigging.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

It says on the link it is sorghum sudan looks more like pearl millet being leafeer than sorghum sudan .


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

sorghum/sudan hybrids have been sold under the brand names Cow Chow and Cow Chew for a lot of years. I believe these are brand names and not varieties, so the variety in the bag could possibly vary from one supplier to another, and from year to year.


----------

